# Report: Cavs' Ilgauskas On The Block



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Cavs are hoping to trade center Zydrunas Ilgauskas to Dallas during the NBA off-season are growing louder - and more believable, too. Ilgauskas has two seasons remaining on a six-year, $70.9 million contract.


http://www.cleveland.com/sports/plaindealer/roger_brown/index.ssf?/base/sports/1051263418302521.xml


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Who is Dallas going to trade for Big Z? Ed O, you need to get working on the Portland counter attack to get the big fella here. :laugh:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Who is Dallas going to trade for Big Z? Ed O, you need to get working on the Portland counter attack to get the big fella here. :laugh:


If Davis is not a FA, how about sending him + filler for Z?

Z's contract is a horrible one for a bad, bad team like Cleveland, and getting a smaller one for a starting center in Davis might help them move him again for even more digestible contracts.

Ed O.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*feet*

Isn't this the guy with bad feet?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I would say Rasheed is a plyer that CLeveland would be willing to look at. Perhaps Portland could get Z and Dejuan for Sheed. Cleveland would likely be interested in SHeeds expiring contract. If they land the #1 pick then Wagner is expendable for LeBron. Just a thought.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think the pairing of Lebron and Wallace, would be killer. Perhaps they would do it.

-Petey


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

I've always liked Rasheed's game... his "outbursts" don't bother me in the least.... but I'm afraid that he could lose interest playing hard if his contract is soon to expire, and if the Cavs aren't playing better than .500 ball. The other thing is, I'm not sure why people keep discounting Carlos Boozer's game, and the certain improvement he will make in his 2nd year on top of a super first season. He will probably be a 17 point 10 reb guy next year.... but not if he is sharing minutes with Sheed.... plus Boozer is cheaper, AND has a GREAT attitude.

The weakest two positions for Clev are PG and SF. I keep thinking about Antonio Daniels.... a true PG, a veteran but not too old, and a good defensive player. I know his salary and Z's don't add, but I'm not sure Portland is the best trading partner with Clev. Raef LaFrentz and Nick the Quick for Z and Michael Stewart works in RealGM... that gives Clev a solid center to replace Z, and a solid PG.... they get either of the top three in the draft for SF.....

C- LaFrentz, Diop
PF- Boozer, Mihm
SF- Anthony (yeah, I don't think the Cavs are lucky enough to get the #1 pick), Jumaine
SG- Ricky, Wagner
PG- Van Excel, Smush

It's not the Sac Kings lineup, but it is a competitve group with youth, and experience, and plenty of firepower. Not a whole lot of defense there.... but the trade works for all involved.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I heard the Bucks were interested in Zydrunas Ilgauskas 

I'll try and find a link


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> C- LaFrentz, Diop
> PF- Boozer, Mihm
> SF- Anthony (yeah, I don't think the Cavs are lucky enough to get the #1 pick), Jumaine
> ...


Oh yeah, I knew I was forgetting someone... tho not a surprise since Darius was invisible most of the year anyway:uhoh: 

I left out D Miles, but I would like to see him traded to Chicago for either Crawford or Jay Will. I just don't think both are gonna stick. I'd like to see Crawford here... but I also think Williams can really play better away from the triangle. I'd take him.

And I started a different trade-thread with Clev and Port....

Z, D Miles, Jumaine Jones for Dale Davis, Ruben Patterson, Antonio Daniels. Works in RealGM, but I don't know if I would do it. I think the Dallas trade idea is better for Clev than this one.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*



> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> I heard the Bucks were interested in Zydrunas Ilgauskas
> 
> I'll try and find a link


hmmm.... really..... if Sam-I-Am is involved.... that would make some sense.... but it's not like the Bucks are stacked with talent either....


----------



## Gibson (Jun 10, 2002)

Hopefully Toronto makes an offer for him, although I dont see what they could give up that Cleveland would be interested in. Maybe somone like an Alvin Williams plus filler, but that would leave us with no PG's other then Alston. The only way I can think of is if we get #1 and we trade down with Cleveland for Iilgauskis and Darko or something like that...


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Z to Milw or Toronto*

Both these trades work in RealGM....

Z to Milw for Toni Kukoc and Sam Cassell. Kukoc only has one year left, so that would free up a lot of $ for Clev.... plus the veteran PG... but I think Clev is losing a lot of value in this deal. The Dall trade is still better IMO.

Z and Michael Stewart to Toronto for Antonio Davis and Alvin Williams. This trade, I'm not sure what to think yet. Williams is definately young, and on the rise.... I think he is a good character (right?). Davis at center could easily share minutes with Diop to get Sagana more playing time..... I think I still like the Dall deal better, but I wouldn't be upset with this. And Toronto could always snatch Andre Miller up in the off-season FA period....


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

how about Ilgauskas and Ricky Davis for Antonio Davis, Mo Pete, Chris Jefferies, 2003 2nd Rounder & 2004 2nd Rounder


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*



> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> how about Ilgauskas and Ricky Davis for Antonio Davis, Mo Pete, Chris Jefferies, 2003 2nd Rounder & 2004 2nd Rounder


I wouldn't do it... Clev is giving up way too much in my opinion. The 2nd round picks are pretty worthless. Does this work salary-cap wise?


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't do it... Clev is giving up way too much in my opinion. The 2nd round picks are pretty worthless. Does this work salary-cap wise?


No. This is not even close in salary.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> how about Ilgauskas and Ricky Davis for Antonio Davis, Mo Pete, Chris Jefferies, 2003 2nd Rounder & 2004 2nd Rounder


Oh my god, no! This is an absolutely horrible deal for the Cavs. There is nothing about this deal that is advantageous for the Cavs. The biggest hole that the Cavs have is at point and this does not remedy it.


----------

